

Building an iOS Photo-sharing and Geolocation Mobile Client and API - thinkbohemian
https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/ios-photo-sharing-geo-location-service

======
lincolnq
If you're following this tutorial because you want to learn how to build the
backend, I would highly recommend using Parse instead.

------
devinfoley
This looks great. I've already built some iOS photo and geo apps that run on
Heroku (highly recommended), but I'm sure there are a few pointers I can pick
up from this tutorial.

